# Look what I came across ( C)



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Doubt there'd be an interest, but wanted to show you, anyway, two of the five patterns published in a 1978 Family Circle, I came across stored in my buffet. 
The FC and Woman's Day always contained many patterns of different projects in their 'zones in those earlier years.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

They're very pretty and could easily be worn today.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

The one on the left is to die for, if only my crocheting skills stretched that far.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you only have that page, or do you have the actual patterns as well?


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I would love the one on the left I would just lengthen it to tunic length.If you have the complete pattern and are willing to part with it I am definitely interested. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Wow! gorgeous patterns! :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> The one on the left is to die for, if only my crocheting skills stretched that far.


Just what I was going to say, I would love to try that one.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It looks like we are all in agreement about the one on the left. We would love that pattern.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Yep. Definitely like the Victorian look of the one on the left. And the humor of the store clerk that turned one of the models into a pirate?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Hm.... Am I the only one who thought: No. Just -- no.

LOL - to each their own!!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I had kept every Family Circle and Woman's Day since the late 60's but when we moved, my dear husband threw the whole box away without even telling me! I could have shot him!!! He said it was a just a box of old magazines and didn't think I wanted them any longer!!!!!!!
If you have the patterns, could you share them with us?? I love them both!!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Do you only have that page, or do you have the actual patterns as well?


Yes, the instructions for all three shown are included in the 'zine. 
I'm wondering if I can post the instructions on here, or is that a no-no, even though this is from a 1978 magazine?


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

I would love the pattern for the one on the left also.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Hm.... Am I the only one who thought: No. Just -- no.
> 
> LOL - to each their own!!!


Hahaha RoxyCatlady! I just had a visual of you dolled up in the fancy one parading through town in your pick-up. (Mine was a Chevy.)


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Interested? Are you kidding?! I LOVE all of them!!! My favorite "look" in crochet. I would gladly accept the patterns if available! And,I would USE them!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

I just took a look at the pattern instructions......thought I should let you know....in case it makes a difference to those requesting the pattern..... The one on the left takes Knit Cro Sheen and size D needle or size to match gauge. 
The size starts at petite and goes to large.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pavasa said:


> I just took a look at the pattern instructions......thought I should let you know....in case it makes a difference to those requesting the pattern..... The one on the left takes Knit Cro Sheen and size D needle or size to match gauge.
> The size starts at petite and goes to large.


That would be a size D *hook*; it's crocheted, not knitted.

Yes, it does make a difference, since the super-size epidemic hadn't yet begun when that pattern was written. I'm guessing that a large back then would probably be a medium today.

However, any crocheter worth her salt and eager enough to make it would find a way to enlarge it - insertion of extra pattern repeats to make it wider and extra repeats to make it longer.

Then too, anyone living in a cooler climate could just switch the relatively fine Knit-Cro-Sheen crochet cotton thread for a yarn and up-size the hook to suit. It wouldn't do for wearing in sweltering heat, but it would be just fine in fall, winter, spring and in places like Canada, all the states bordering it, and probably the next 'row' or two down from them.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

!!!
JJ said: That would be a size D hook; it's crocheted, not knitted. 

Why I said needle is ??? When I am primarily a crocheter. Tsk! Tsk! Paula!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Re sizes.... Should this help
The petite is listed as size 4 ...36" bust, width across back or front at underarms 18"
Large is 14-16 bust 45", width across 22 1/2 "


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

TawnyaFletcher said:


> Yep. Definitely like the Victorian look of the one on the left. And the humor of the store clerk that turned one of the models into a pirate?


Tawny, the one on the RIGHT is Victorian. 
Don't understand comment about "humor of the store clerk"???


----------



## Mme Defarge (Jul 16, 2013)

Those are absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Wouldn't that one on the right be the top for a stunning wedding gown!!!

I would LOVE the patterns. Is that possible?? 

I'll send you a PM with my email address.

Thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pavasa said:


> ... Don't understand comment about "humor of the store clerk"???


I had to go back and look again before I got it too. Look at where the price-tag ended up. One eye covered = patch on pirate's eye.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

pavasa said:


> Yes, the instructions for all three shown are included in the 'zine.
> I'm wondering if I can post the instructions on here, or is that a no-no, even though this is from a 1978 magazine?


Look up copyright - it is still under copyright to the magazine. You cannot post the patterns without permission.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

TawnyaFletcher said:


> Hahaha RoxyCatlady! I just had a visual of you dolled up in the fancy one parading through town in your pick-up. (Mine was a Chevy.)


LOL... Mine is a Ford - actually, my hubby's truck, I just have to drive it. I used to have a Nissan 1/4 ton. If I could, I'd rather have a Dodge Ram. 

Or, a nice little sports car, like maybe a classic Mustang (the newer ones look like crap!) or maybe a Stingray!!  In RED. Candy apple red.

Yeah, I know, in my dreams.... I'm probably way too old to drive a sports car....


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

The first on left speaks to me!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Mme Defarge said:


> Those are absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Wouldn't that one on the right be the top for a stunning wedding gown!!!
> 
> Yes it would. And if one lived in area of NYC, Boston, or LA, I should think they'd most likely find someone willing to pay the cost to have something, as precious as this, handmade.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow! Very pretty.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are fabulous,thanks for posting.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

They are beautiful! What a find.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

What lovely tops


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I used to tear patterns I liked from magazines to conserve space and had one of a camisole for about 25 years. When my daughter was talking about what she'd like to wear (instead of a long gown) for her wedding and mentioned a long white skirt, I told her to wait a minute while I rummaged through a 3-ring binder where I'd stored patterns and came up with a crocheted camisole pattern she loved!

I still save 'goodies.'


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are very nice and you could still them today


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

I remember that magazine ... my grandmother crocheted the one on the left for my mother who wore it as an over blouse because it 'had too many holes'. The magazine disappeared a long time ago, but like the rest, I would love to recapture the memory and make it for a couple of my adult grand daughters.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful pieces, I would wear them


----------



## JudyA123 (Jul 5, 2014)

I love the one on the left too as well as the single pictured one. If you can share the patterns I'd be thrilled!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I would also love the pattern for the one on the left, if you are able to share the pattern! Thanks for showing them.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those are gorgeous. would love the patterns, too.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I too love the one on the left.


----------



## Movveit (Oct 19, 2013)

Mme Defarge said:


> Those are absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Wouldn't that one on the right be the top for a stunning wedding gown!!!


My thoughts as well.. I liked the right one better than the left one


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

I love the one on the left and the one on the bottom. I wonder if there's a way of tracking the patterns down.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I love sweater 2 on top. I would do away with the black whatever that is in the middle. I can see myself in that at Christmas. You could contact the magazine to see if you could post the pattern. I wouldn't do it without their permission though.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Makes me wish I crocheted.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

The one on the left is lovely but I'm drooling over the cardigan in the second photo - beautiful!


----------



## housepony43 (Mar 2, 2014)

I really love all three of them (there are probably more within the article.) I love crocheting and am OLD, so these would do well for me also.

If you are allowed to post them, please do.


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

hi all 3 beautiful. would any one be interested in making me the last one single picture cardigan i can not crochette thanking you in advance please pm me


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Can you tell us what month the Family Circle magazine was issued?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have so many of these magazines!!! everytime I think I am going to filter through and get rid of some I can't bring myself too.. and I agree these would be great made up today!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Peasant blouses are so "in". Of course, by the time I made the one on the left they would be "out" again.


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

Both are very attractive, but what underwear would you use? In my humble opinion there is nothing worse than underwear or straps showing. And that's hubby's opinion too. The one on the right could be worn with a body stocking but the one on the right would be a problem.


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Made the one on the left and my mom made the bottom one. Back then I was at kids games and this was my "take it with me project" I also got rid of all my magazines when I took a brief break from crocheting & knitting.



pavasa said:


> Doubt there'd be an interest, but wanted to show you, anyway, two of the five patterns published in a 1978 Family Circle, I came across stored in my buffet.
> The FC and Woman's Day always contained many patterns of different projects in their 'zones in those earlier years.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Wonder if you could contact Family Circle and see if they would "republish" them since so many are interested?


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Beaytiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

Want the pattern for the one on the left.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

They are beautiful. I can see them being worn for a rather formal evening out.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

augiesouth said:


> Wonder if you could contact Family Circle and see if they would "republish" them since so many are interested?


Here's a suggestion for anyone who contacts Family Circle about republishing old patterns: suggest an issue DEVOTED to 'oldies but goodies' (or something similar). They do it for recipes - why not patterns?

Once upon a long time ago when I won a cooking contest, people came from NYC to photograph me making my chili and when purchasers of Woman's Day saw a doily I had on my kitchen table, they were flooded with more than 12,000 requests. Coats & Clark brought the pattern out of retirement and pictured it on the cover of a new book of crocheted doily patterns.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Did anyone notice the price of the magazine??? 74 cents??? Family circle and Woman's day always had special sections for crochet and knitting and WD also had special issues of granny square crochet. I have all of them and remember several things that I made from the magazines. Certainly not the same magazines today and much more expensive-like everything else I guess. Those blouses are beautiful-too involved for me but I am sure lots of KPrs can make the. Good luck. N


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Check your local library.


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

I called Family Circle to see if a copy of the issue could be bought. They told me it was too far back for a single issue. If this is the case why could the pattern(s) be posted on KP for the ones that want them? Thanks


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

How long are copy rights?


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

tmvasquez said:


> Can you tell us what month the Family Circle magazine was issued?


The March 1978.


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

I'm on the band wagon. If there's a way to get these patterns I would love to have them. Things we know..Family Circle 1978 March 1st.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

What beautiful patterns. I used to have a bunch of ancient magazines with loads of patterns but gave them away a long time ago to ladies that would use them.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

mamanacy said:


> Did anyone notice the price of the magazine??? 74 cents??? Family circle and Woman's day always had special sections for crochet and knitting and WD also had special issues of granny square crochet.
> 74 cents?  Forty- seven cents!
> And both 'sines were also much thicker back then. Oh, and In those days cigarette ads were allowed.
> Both 'zines" always had an adv from Herrchiners having an order form for the afghan shown. I used to get their catalog regularly. Offered lots of kits. I crocheted my first chevron afghan from one of them. Is Herrchiners still in business?


----------



## martha O (Aug 13, 2014)

Crochet patterns please if you can. they are beautiful


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pavasa said:


> ... Is Herrchiners still in business?


Yes. http://www.herrschners.ca/Default.aspx?


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, aren't they beautiful!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes. http://www.herrschners.ca/Default.aspx?


Thank you JJ. That spelling looks and sounds much better.

I was glancing at the ad as I typed and from a distance the tightly spaced monoline Roman caps made it look like there was an " I" between the " H & N". Didn't seem right when I typed it but I didn't take time to double check.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty. Love the style of the 70's & 80's


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

They are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Love it! I can see myself in either of the first 2!


----------



## sclloyd (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh, my gosh! I recognize the sweater on the front of the mag, and the others, too! I made the one on the front right away, and wore it to school that fall. It was my first year of teaching. Got a ton of compliments on it! Ahhh, such sweet memories


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

No doubt you are getting far more interest than you anticipated with these. They are lovely! I wonder why it's so difficult to find patterns like these now.....


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I wish there were more available. I am a bit tired of bulky blouses and sweaters. Would love to see more feminine patterns. There are designers in Europe and South America coming out with fabulous designs but our equally talented designers seem to be in a rut.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Valanteen said:


> How long are copy rights?


Copyright is 75 years and the patterns were printed 36 years ago.
If they had enough requests, I should think they would print them... perhaps even a book of vintage patterns like someone suggested.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I have an old Family Circle magazine, January 12, 1982, with an off white knit sweater on the cover, which I made. However, I converted the pattern to be done from the top, instead of from the bottom, to save myself having to do seams. Just the thought of matching the lacey stitches, plus the sleeves were too much for me. I will scan and post the picture later on today. Enjoyed reading about the March 1978 crocheted pieces on the cover. I too would love to have the pattern for the one on the left!!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

They are timeless.. lovely designs.. wish I could do crocheting justice.. will stick to the needles I am afraid..xo


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I found it on amazon.com, but unfortunately, it is not available. March 1, 1978!!!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey, KP ers, So many have requested patterns and even if I was granted permission, (which I'm doubting now because upon rereading I noted individual designers are listed) I wouldn't have time to EM everyone, nor be possible to post so much text in this forum. How about I send this photocopy and you use the info of designer it provides to search to see if any are listed online. You might need to enlarge to read it. 
Was going to just crop and send the text, but left the pics of the others in case they are also interesting. No designer is listed for the cover sweater, but may also have been designed by Londoner, Zan Ward. 
Paula


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Found the name of designer of cover cardi.....
Marianne Ake
White linen Boucle with ruffles and drawstrings.


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

What are the names of these patterns. They maybe listed somewhere else on the internet under that name.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

mamamoose said:


> What are the names of these patterns. They maybe listed somewhere else on the internet under that name.


You'll have to read the text with these photos to see if more info is supplied.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

47 cents? :lol: 

I love the one on the left in the first picture!!! The one on the right is very Victorian and romantic!!!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I love all three of them but my favorite is the one on the right. If you figure if they can be shared, I would like to have all three patterns. Thanks!!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

My mom would love the pineapple one. They're both pretty.


----------



## gloriaemma (Jan 7, 2013)

I JUST FINISHED KNITTING A BEAUTIFUL MOHAIR SWEATER FROM A PATTERN WHICH I EXTRICATED IN THE '70'S' FROM A BRITISH MAGAZINE. IT EVEN HAD A NECKERCHIEF TO GO WITH THE SWEATER, AND I HAVE HAD SO MANY COMPLIMENTS ON THE SWEATER. THERE WERE 23 PATTERN ROWS IN THIS PATTERN.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gloriaemma said:


> I just finished knitting a beautiful mohair sweater from a pattern which I extricated in the 70s from a British Magazine. It even had a neckerchief to go with the sweater, and I have had so many compliments on the sweater. There were 23 pattern rows in this pattern.


That's not a stitch pattern I would ever even _try_ to remember! Kudos!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely stunning patterns, really makes you want to pick up the crochet hook!!!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Katsch said:


> It looks like we are all in agreement about the one on the left. We would love that pattern.


Ditto :wink:


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

use a nice "today" color yarn and these are "sunday-go-to-meetin's"


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

They are beautiful would love to make them today


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

I would love patterns for these, too! Especially the one on the left! So beautiful!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Very Pretty...Did anyone find the patterns?


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Love the one one the left. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Would love that pattern.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

The one on the left is stunning! Would love to have it!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful patterns!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

And the price shown . Amazing how much everything has gone up in price.

Have you made up any of these patterns yourself?


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Just look at what you started, I would join in, but my
hands don't crochet well anymore with ArthurItis has 
come to stay, I wish he'd go away.

Lovely I a 3xxx would never look good in those.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

I really like them!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

There is a Marianne Ake on Ravelry, but not these tops.


----------



## litelmommy (Sep 13, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Did a Google on Zan Ward and apparently she has had an interesting life, besides knitting and crochet designing...
Otherwise, no luck on the peasant blouse that we like...


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

They are all gorgeous. I have to look in my magazine stash.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> Just look at what you started, I would join in, but my
> hands don't crochet well anymore with ArthurItis has
> come to stay, I wish he'd go away.
> 
> Lovely I a 3xxx would never look good in those.


some would work you would just have to make them tunic length instead of short.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Beautiful....and I love the price of the magazine! 47 cents!


----------



## paulinevizard (Oct 22, 2012)

Hubby said as long as you not selling them, you are ok to put on here, you are just sharing. ?. Hope this helps


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd wear any of them, especially the cardi in the second picture!


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

I love the cardigan on the bottom.... Would love a copy. Thanks for the look back.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

mamamoose said:


> What are the names of these patterns. They maybe listed somewhere else on the internet under that name.


Cover photo and #1 & 2 designer's name is found on pg. 6 ....which one KPer searched for and posted her results. 
As for pattern names, all but # 5 have such a simple name would make it hard to find. e.g.,
#2 is just called Victorian Blouse
#3 title Cream Short Sleeve Top
#5 Folklorico el Molna Jacket
the rest were by order 
Oops! See I missed noting #4

Sorry, folks to have given false hope. Didn't stop to think of the Pandora's box I was offering.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Read Tatesgirl post on pg. 4 
Her suggestion sounds great.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pavasa said:


> ... Sorry, folks to have given false hope. Didn't stop to think of the Pandora's box I was offering.


No need to apologize. We can just think of it as eye-candy! Besides, any reasonably competent crocheter should be able to recreate or at least come close to the photos shown.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

The peasant top looks like the pineapple stitch. I wish I had the time to recreate this top, maybe someday.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

The women's magazines don't seem to run those "craft specials," which featured lots of nice knitting and crocheting designs, anymore.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Micromegas said:


> The women's magazines don't seem to run those "craft specials," which featured lots of nice knitting and crocheting designs, anymore.


No, but if you scour their associated websites, you may find some. So far as I can tell, ALL magazines have fewer pages then they used to. Patterns eat up page space. The one I'm most familiar with is Canadian Living: http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/ , but I wouldn't be at all surprised if others do the same thing.


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes please left one also. Where do I look if you can put on site. Please great pattern


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, but if you scour their associated websites, you may find some. So far as I can tell, ALL magazines have fewer pages then they used to. Patterns eat up page space. The one I'm most familiar with is Canadian Living: http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/ , but I wouldn't be at all surprised if others do the same thing.


That is a great site, JJ. Checking your suggestion I typed in Family circle patterns. Interesting it took me to Raverly listing 5 pages of FC patterns. A few from late 1970's and mid '80's. Most from the early 2000's.
Side note: saying the 2000's doesn't have quite the ring it did when we said, e.g., the 1990's, 1980's. In fact, sure wouldn't sound right today to type the 14's.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pavasa said:


> ... In fact, sure wouldn't sound right today to type the 14's.


 :?: As in the 1400s? Or maybe you mean the two-thousand-teens? :twisted:


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

caught me again!  forgot to add the ( ' ) before sending. 
Yes 2014. Heh! Heh!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Has anyone checked their local library?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mamanacy said:


> Has anyone checked their local library?


Our local libraries don't even keep outdated _books_! They sell them for next to nothing every year. There wouldn't be a ghost of a chance of them having kept decades old magazines.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Too bad. Our libraries around Virginia keep old magazines. Not sure how far back they go. Probably not that far. Just a thought. :lol:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> The first on left speaks to me!


Me, too!!! I would actually try tomake that one even though I just started to crochet!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

tmvasquez said:


> Can you tell us what month the Family Circle magazine was issued?


March 1978


----------



## klarenbd (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in total agreement. Would love the patterns if there is anyway you could share them with us. x


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

pavasa said:


> Doubt there'd be an interest, but wanted to show you, anyway, two of the five patterns published in a 1978 Family Circle, I came across stored in my buffet.
> The FC and Woman's Day always contained many patterns of different projects in their 'zones in those earlier years.


I would love the patterns if you can post them, cheers Mummsy


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

We have a huge Goodwill store in Asheville, NC, which has a 'buy in bulk' department, which includes troughs of books. I've found plenty of old 'craft issues' of women's magazines there. The only problem is that pages may have been torn out by the previous owners. Otherwise, the big GW's are a great source of old knitting, crochet & craft magazines.

P.S. They're lots cheaper than new issues on the newsstand, also.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

The design with the Victorian neck immediately made me think of a vintage wedding dress. If you used the pattern of the arms to finish the bottom. It would be beautiful. I am guessing that it would have to be knitted in the lightest cotton available.Beautiful!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is a little different but could be adjusted to create the same look. Take a look-see and see what you can do with it. I was able to find the book on Amazon as used without too much trouble.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pineapple-lace-blouse


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I have an email out to FC archives for the instructions. Waiting on the response.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

harter0310 said:


> This is a little different but could be adjusted to create the same look. Take a look-see and see what you can do with it. I was able to find the book on Amazon as used without too much trouble.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pineapple-lace-blouse


This blouse is mighty identical to the one published in 1978 FC.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I too love the patterns. Seems like everything old becomes new again.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Family Circle has answered my request and wants to know which pages are involved.

I'm sending the pictures.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Both are excellent but wish they'd have the knitting/crochet sections again. Guess times change! :thumbup:


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Family Circle has answered my request and wants to know which pages are involved.
> 
> I'm sending the pictures.[/quote
> 
> S..C..Nana, Curious. was you request from FC re the photos I posted or by another's post?


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Pavasa, This is so exciting. I can't wait to hear the answer.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

pavasa said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > Family Circle has answered my request and wants to know which pages are involved.
> ...


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh wow they are really stunning and so feminine just love them!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

pavasa said:


> Doubt there'd be an interest, but wanted to show you, anyway, two of the five patterns published in a 1978 Family Circle, I came across stored in my buffet.
> The FC and Woman's Day always contained many patterns of different projects in their 'zones in those earlier years.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## martha O (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi, do you have the patterns for these victorian blouses? I can't even find the magazine . Would love the patterns . Martha O


----------



## sewingbeeladee (Mar 18, 2016)

I actually made the Victorian one for my wedding dress back in 1978 and have been frantically looking for the magazine ever since! I'll have to share it with you all! So glad to have found this posting!


----------

